# Used cars



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Any first-hand dealer recommendations for buying a used car in UAE.

Particularly interested in:
Audi 
Nissan/Infiniti
Lexus


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought mine from Al Ghandi Motors on Sheikh Zayed Road, they're a GMC/Chevvy dealer, but have other marques in their used stock all of which come with a GM warranty. Good after sales service, and arranged everything for me including registration, finance, insurance, etc.


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

After looking at a few dealers and comparing their prices to private party on dubizzle, I'm going the private party route. It seems there are always people that need to sell their car urgently because of moving away. Just make sure you check the car thoroughly before buying.


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

+1 for dubizzle


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

You could also try the car auctions, if you know your way around a car there are some good bargains to be had. Alot of them are repo's from the Bank/Finance companies, etc


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Repo's and dealers at Al Awir are well worth a walk round. Beware that the cars here have a hard life and it could save thousands getting an inspetion before you buy. Might cost 3-400 aed per inspection but would easily save in the short and medium term.


----------

